# Meike To Announce Three New Lenses, Starting With 50mm f/1.7 for EF-M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

```
Meike is announcing three new lenses with the first being a 50mm f/1.7 for mirrorless, they will follow this lens up with the announcement of a 25mm f/2 and a 25mm t/2.2 cinema lens.</p>
<p><strong>About the Meike 50mm f/1.7</strong>: (<a href="https://www.ephotozine.com/article/meike-announces-50mm-f-1-7-lens--31927">from ePhotoZine</a>)</p>
<ul>
<li>The new lens will be available for Sony FE, Canon EF-M, Nikon 1, Fujifilm X and Micro Four Thirds cameras. It will be fully manual and has a minimum focus distance of 0.5mm.</li>
<li>The lens is comprised of 12 diaphragm blades and has a 0.11x magnification ratio.</li>
<li>The lens is set to be available in mid-March.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BillB (Feb 5, 2018)

Should be a minimum focal distance of .5 M? A max size of .11 is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 5, 2018)

BillB said:


> Should be a minimum focal distance of .5 M? A max size of .11 is nothing to write home about.



Yes, 0.5m or 50cm, which is quite common for a 50mm lens.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 5, 2018)

cool news 
i have the 35 1.7 and i like the quality, especially the all metal construction and especially for the price, which i think will be similar: ~90€
i don't need a 50 though...as i already got the kamlan 50 1.1


----------



## MatthewGore (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm guessing that this should read "for SONY E-mount", not "FE". FE is full-frame, and all of the other mounts listed for these lenses are APS-C and smaller.

- Matthew


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 6, 2018)

as far as i know you can use crop lenses on full frame sony's. with lenses that communicate the camera goes into crop mode and with manual lenses this can be set manually..or not


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 6, 2018)

BillB said:


> Should be a minimum focal distance of .5 M? A max size of .11 is nothing to write home about.



True! While 50mm 1.7 could be a great "universal" lens it should have a max. reproduction factor of 1:4 or so to have some close up capability.

Low price, 12 blade aperture and hopefully good IQ can make it some interesting lens but I have an Canon FL and FD lens of that FL / max. aperture so it has to be compared.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 6, 2018)

I highly suggest all Canon mirrorless owners take a look at the Meike 35 1.7 lens. It's a great little walk around lens for a 56mm equivalent.


----------

